# Chrony not reading .224 bullets



## ND Native (Mar 12, 2004)

I have a Chrony Mater beta, and it does not read shots from my 22-250 on a consistent basis. It will read 1 out of 4 on the average. The larger bullets from other guns ( 175 gr 7mm Rem Mag and 200 gr 350 Rem Mag ) read just fine. When the chrony was new it worked just fine ( 5 years ago ). I'm working up loads for the 22-250, so the velocities are only 3200 - 3300 fps now. I did put in a new battery but it did not help. Anyone have any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

How far from your muzzle are you setting the chrony, are you making sure it is level, and inline with the muzzle and target? I have a beta master also, and I have shot about 200 22-250 rounds across it, and have not had that problem. I also use the screens no matter if it is cloudy or sunny. I had mine set approx 15ft from the muzzle.


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

Might be shooting to high through the screen or direct sunlight position is canceling out the small caliber shadow.


----------



## DuaneinND (Jan 22, 2005)

Blacken the bullets with a black magic marker this usually helps in direct sunlight. If you are too close to the muzzle, sometimes the muzzle blast will cause errors in reading also. Often if possible changing the direction in relation to the sun will help.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

DuaneinND aren't you afraid that ink on the bullet will change it's performance? Also, correct me if I am wrong, but if the chronograph reads bullet shadow wouldn't a white, copper, or black bullet all throw the same shadow. 
I have had problems with my Beta Master and all my chronographs with low 90 degree sun angle. I have also had problems when close to the muzzle the first screen detects the shadow created by muzzle blast shock wave, and the second screen records the bullet shadow. Also I have had most of my problems with small fast bullets. The 45 auto is picked up every time. 
Often with low sun angle I will tip the tripod mounting base at 90 degrees which positions the screens directly at the sun. At this angle it is the same as shooting in normal position with an overhead noon sun angle. It's a little harder shooting through the correct area in this position so be careful of your screen support arms. 
Bright, but overcast days and no sun shade work best for me. Days with a lot of flying insects you might as well go home.


----------



## DuaneinND (Jan 22, 2005)

That is the advice I was given by Dr. Oehler when I was quizzing him on trying to tweak more reliable readings, I think his reason was the sunlight reflects off the bright copper and that the black bullet stands out against the sky screens. 
I don't think there would be any significant change in the bullet performance due to the layer of marker is soo thin.
I do know it helps on those certain days.
Even my 35P has its' problems in certain lighting conditions, mind you it is way better than my chrony ever was, but never the less there are still some days---.


----------

